# Phil Craft - forced to retire.



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I work for the State of Nevada and here his job woudl be known as a "Soft Money" position. Much of our Ag services are soft money. People that hodl those positions are aware that there employment is dependent on funds being approved year to year. Two year periods for our state. Our Ag services here in Washoe county took a big hit this past legislative session with entire programs at the university being shut down. entire 3 story building that are a block long now stand empty. The Ag extension office took a pounding including the entire 4-H program. Some of the 4-H has been restored through private donations but still it took my breath away that the State woudl actually shut down 4-H. That program owns 40 acres of lake shore property at Lake Tahoe. I don't even want to try and figure out what that is worth. A lot big enough to build a house on sells for millions. And it now sets empty and unused. That property also sets right next to a golf course. can you imagine what building lots on the shore next to a golf course would sell for. That alone could fund 4-H until the next century. Much less all of the agricultural services. Yet that same university has at least 4 building under construction during this same period of time. Figure that one out. Here Ag mainly consists of wild horses that most residence consider a nuisance. Open range cattle grazing on public land which causes constant wights between the cattle ranchers and the horse lovers. And not really a lot more. Many people in this state wish Ag was something that woudl just go away and never return. The good news is I can still get a soil analysis done at the Extension office. And nobody around to give me any grief about keeping bees.
My best to Phil though. No matter how you look at it the situation stinks.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very close to the same things have been happening here in NH. I think it is one more indicator of "the times". Our State Land Grant University is one of, if not the lowest funded State University in the Nation. This past year the University laid off the Farm Manager and completlety eliminated some of our Extension services/offices. It is insulting to me personally as an agricultural professional to see a Land Grant University gutting/destroying its agricultural programs!


----------



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

From what I have heard the new Ag Commissioner has been eliminating unfunded positions, not just the State Apiarist...at least Commissioner Comer didn't get my vote. Best to Phil.

Jack


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Would have been nice to have some of the money helping us out here, rather than the questionable help it was doing someplace else JMO

http://costofwar.com/en/


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's too bad when anyone looses a job. But, as a State Employee, employed in the manner which he was, he certainly knew his position wasn't secure or promised. Lots of cutbacks in civil service positions are happening. Not to be political, but our economy is probably doing more to cutting back government than any promises ever made by a politician.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

the previous AG commishioner hired his girlfriend to answer the phone- at $60K per year (for an example) so the whole dept. is getting a shake up by the new comm. i'm sure its no reflection on mr. craft.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

mike haney said:


> the previous AG commishioner hired his girlfriend to answer the phone- at $60K per year


She must have been REALLY good at answering phones. :shhhh:


I hate to see Phil "retired"... he spoke at our BKA just a few months ago and did a bang-up job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Well what do you want? You think all the government jobs are for welfare. Look people, we gave away most of our manufacturing jobs to China. Agriculture is just another industry on the chopping block. I think beekeeping is part of it.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

He might consider calling up Jerry Hayes to see if he can use his services.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

"...we gave away most of our manufacturing jobs to China. "
i did not have any thing to do with that. my own job with GE went to mexico, and i object to the "we"


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Haney. I agree with the "we" objection. More of our jobs went offshore during the previous administration than ever before. Looks like Comer might be a one termer. We didn't have much to choose from for ag commisioner this last election. We had a comedian and what appears an eager beaver out to make a name for himself. They are prepping him to run for govenor. Phil Craft was a very knowledgeable capable willing State Apiartist. Such a shame. I personally will miss him. He was accesible by phone or e-mail anytime. He honestly earned his money. Good Luck Phil.
Brent Cook


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

People get what they vote for, unfortunately this sort of thing is the result.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the e-mail I recieved a couple of days ago. You can see his dedoication to the beekeepers in this state. Such a shame!


Phil Craft’s “NEW Beekeeping Newsletter” January 2012 An electronic newsletter from Phil Craft, Kentucky State Apiarist, retired

*My retirement and upcoming Kentucky beekeeping schools*
As many of you may have learned, as of January 3rd I became the Kentucky State Apiarist, retired. While I had contemplated retirement at some point, this early transition was the decision of the new Kentucky commissioner of agriculture. I’ll talk more about the transition and my retirement plans later in this newsletter, and provide my new contact information. However, the main content of this newsletter regards information on the six upcoming beekeeping schools, which will take place as in years past. The only difference is my inability to update the Kentucky Department of Agriculture webpage with information about the schools. I have no idea whether that page will stay up, however information will be available through the Kentucky State Beekeepers Association webpage at: http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/.


*2012 Kentucky Regional Beekeeping Schools*
Between January 21 and March 10, six regional, one-day beekeeping schools will once again be held in Kentucky. These schools all have multi-session classes with topics of interest for all levels of beekeeping experience, including beginner classes for the new beekeepers. Vendors displaying and selling beekeeping equipment will set up at all the schools. 

For more information on these schools, including programs, pre-registration forms, directions, lists of vendors present, etc., go to the webpage of the Kentucky State Beekeepers Association. Please note that more information for each school will be posted as it is passed on to me. I’m including some details on some of the schools in this newsletter, especially the Hazard Beekeeping school which will take place in less than two weeks. 


Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School, Hazard – January 21, 2012
Allen County Beekeeping School, Scottsville – February 4, 2012
Southeast Kentucky Beekeeping School, Corbin – February 11, 2012
Northeast Kentucky Beekeeping School, Morehead – February 25, 2012
Audubon Beekeeping School, Henderson – March 2, 2012
Bluegrass Beekeeping School, Frankfort – March 10, 2012

Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School, Hazard - January 21, 2012
The Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School will again be held at the Hazard Community and Technical College. The college is located just east of Hazard off Kentucky route15 on One Community College Drive. This year the school will include both a beginner track of classes and a QUEEN REARING TRACK FOR ADVANCED BEEKEEPERS. In addition there will be many other classes of interest for beekeepers, including numerous hive management topics and sessions on producing value added products such as making beeswax candles and pollen trapping.

You can download the complete program and pre-registration form at the KSBA webpage. Pre-registration is not required, but it will save you $5 and help us with meal planning (pre-registration fee $20 or $25 at the door - includes lunch). 

Bluegrass Beekeeping School, Frankfort (at KY State University) - March 10, 2012
While this school will not take place until March, I want to talk about it briefly to reassure everyone that it will take place as usual (some people have been concerned about this school due to my heavy involvement in school planning as the Kentucky State Apiarist) and to let everyone know that our special guest speaker this year will be Dr. Dewey Caron, Emeritus Professor of Entomology at the University of Delaware. Some of you know Dewey from his past appearances at the 2007 Heartland Apicultural Society Conference in Frankfort and the 2008 Eastern Apicultural Society Conference at Murray State University. Dr. Caron will give the opening talk at the bluegrass school this year and do two breakout talks. In Dr. Caron we have a presenter who will share with us extremely practical beekeeping information in a manner that is very dynamic. We are in for a treat! So mark your calendar for March 10th and make plans to be in Frankfort that day. 


*January Beekeeping Activities*
This is the time of year Kentucky beekeepers move their beekeeping activities inside (for the most part - I have promised my wife I will clean up my beekeeping equipment junk pile outside this winter). This is, of course, a great time to repair old equipment and assemble and paint new woodenware. But we also need to start placing orders for package bees and queens. Suppliers are taking orders and it is on a first come first serve basis. This is especially true if you want queens or package bees in April; those early April dates will fill up fast. All the companies should have catalogs mailed out, if you have not received 2012 catalogs from vendors you might check their webpages to learn when they will be mailed or to request one if you are not on their mailing list.


*My retirement transition and future plans*
I was employed as the Kentucky Department of Agriculture’s State Apiarist in 1999 by Commissioner Billy Ray Smith. This position was a non-merit or non-classified position, which means it had no protection from immediate dismissal, and continued employment was always at the pleasure of the current commissioner of agriculture. My services were continued by Commissioner Richie Farmer upon his election in 2004. On January 3rd, 2012 I was informed by letter that my services as the Kentucky State Apiarist were no longer required by the newly elected commissioner (who had taken office the day before).

*My future plans?*
My long term professional plans are not yet formulated and I’m not in any rush to seek future employment. However, I will continue, as much as possible, to provide information and assistance to beekeepers, especially Kentucky beekeepers - hence this newsletter. I always said that I had a great job, spending most of my work days talking with beekeepers on the telephone and via email, writing beekeeping articles, working one on one with beekeepers in their apiaries and attending beekeeping meetings. I had always hoped that upon retirement I could keep on doing many of the parts of the job that I most enjoyed. I still have that desire, so I will continue to produce a beekeeping newsletter, perhaps even on a more regular schedule than I did as state apiarist. After all, I just eliminated a two hour commute to and from the office. At this time I’m not sure what I will call the new newsletter, so watch for a new name on the next edition. (More on my email list below). I also have plans to create a NEW beekeeping information webpage which will contain even more information than my old webpage at KDA (I‘ll let you know when this webpage goes up, hopefully SOON, via email). Until the new webpage goes up I will use the KY State Beekeepers Assoc. webpage to keep beekeepers informed on upcoming beekeeping events, including the schools. Beekeepers can continue to ask me questions and request information at my new email address at [email protected]. I hope you use this email address as you have my KDA email address in the past. I do plan to attend and speak at all of the 2012 beekeeping schools, as I have in the past, and hope to see many of you there. So I’m not gone, I’m just starting my reorientation flights!


*To have THIS NEW NEWSLETTER sent directly to you!*
If you received this newsletter directly from [email protected], then I already have your email address and have tentatively added you to my new newsletter email list. If someone has forwarded you this issue of my new newsletter and you would like to have future issues emailed directly to you, send me an email to the above email address. I organize my email list by name, so PLEASE sign your email list request with first and last name. Also, if you are a Kentucky beekeeper, I very much appreciate knowing where you live so I can pass along regional beekeeping information from time to time (such as local beekeeping meetings and activities), so PLEASE let me know the town where you reside or get your mail. (Any other information is optional, but I do enjoy knowing something about your beekeeping experience and just more about you). If you are not from Kentucky I need only your full name and home state; any other information is optional. (If you are not interested in receiving future emails from me also just let me know via email.)

Note: A version of this newsletter more suitable for printing (Word or Adobe document) is available upon request. And I don’t mind if you make copies and distribute this newsletter. 

Keep those smokers lit and your bee veils on! 

Phil Craft, Kentucky State Apiarist, retired 
PO Box 259
Wilmore, KY 40390

Email [email protected]

Kentucky State Beekeepers Association webpage: http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the e-mail I recieved a couple of days ago. You can see his dedoication to the beekeepers in this state. Such a shame!


Phil Craft’s “NEW Beekeeping Newsletter” January 2012 An electronic newsletter from Phil Craft, Kentucky State Apiarist, retired

*My retirement and upcoming Kentucky beekeeping schools*
As many of you may have learned, as of January 3rd I became the Kentucky State Apiarist, retired. While I had contemplated retirement at some point, this early transition was the decision of the new Kentucky commissioner of agriculture. I’ll talk more about the transition and my retirement plans later in this newsletter, and provide my new contact information. However, the main content of this newsletter regards information on the six upcoming beekeeping schools, which will take place as in years past. The only difference is my inability to update the Kentucky Department of Agriculture webpage with information about the schools. I have no idea whether that page will stay up, however information will be available through the Kentucky State Beekeepers Association webpage at: http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/.


*2012 Kentucky Regional Beekeeping Schools*
Between January 21 and March 10, six regional, one-day beekeeping schools will once again be held in Kentucky. These schools all have multi-session classes with topics of interest for all levels of beekeeping experience, including beginner classes for the new beekeepers. Vendors displaying and selling beekeeping equipment will set up at all the schools. 

For more information on these schools, including programs, pre-registration forms, directions, lists of vendors present, etc., go to the webpage of the Kentucky State Beekeepers Association. Please note that more information for each school will be posted as it is passed on to me. I’m including some details on some of the schools in this newsletter, especially the Hazard Beekeeping school which will take place in less than two weeks. 


Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School, Hazard – January 21, 2012
Allen County Beekeeping School, Scottsville – February 4, 2012
Southeast Kentucky Beekeeping School, Corbin – February 11, 2012
Northeast Kentucky Beekeeping School, Morehead – February 25, 2012
Audubon Beekeeping School, Henderson – March 2, 2012
Bluegrass Beekeeping School, Frankfort – March 10, 2012

Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School, Hazard - January 21, 2012
The Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School will again be held at the Hazard Community and Technical College. The college is located just east of Hazard off Kentucky route15 on One Community College Drive. This year the school will include both a beginner track of classes and a QUEEN REARING TRACK FOR ADVANCED BEEKEEPERS. In addition there will be many other classes of interest for beekeepers, including numerous hive management topics and sessions on producing value added products such as making beeswax candles and pollen trapping.

You can download the complete program and pre-registration form at the KSBA webpage. Pre-registration is not required, but it will save you $5 and help us with meal planning (pre-registration fee $20 or $25 at the door - includes lunch). 

Bluegrass Beekeeping School, Frankfort (at KY State University) - March 10, 2012
While this school will not take place until March, I want to talk about it briefly to reassure everyone that it will take place as usual (some people have been concerned about this school due to my heavy involvement in school planning as the Kentucky State Apiarist) and to let everyone know that our special guest speaker this year will be Dr. Dewey Caron, Emeritus Professor of Entomology at the University of Delaware. Some of you know Dewey from his past appearances at the 2007 Heartland Apicultural Society Conference in Frankfort and the 2008 Eastern Apicultural Society Conference at Murray State University. Dr. Caron will give the opening talk at the bluegrass school this year and do two breakout talks. In Dr. Caron we have a presenter who will share with us extremely practical beekeeping information in a manner that is very dynamic. We are in for a treat! So mark your calendar for March 10th and make plans to be in Frankfort that day. 


*January Beekeeping Activities*
This is the time of year Kentucky beekeepers move their beekeeping activities inside (for the most part - I have promised my wife I will clean up my beekeeping equipment junk pile outside this winter). This is, of course, a great time to repair old equipment and assemble and paint new woodenware. But we also need to start placing orders for package bees and queens. Suppliers are taking orders and it is on a first come first serve basis. This is especially true if you want queens or package bees in April; those early April dates will fill up fast. All the companies should have catalogs mailed out, if you have not received 2012 catalogs from vendors you might check their webpages to learn when they will be mailed or to request one if you are not on their mailing list.


*My retirement transition and future plans*
I was employed as the Kentucky Department of Agriculture’s State Apiarist in 1999 by Commissioner Billy Ray Smith. This position was a non-merit or non-classified position, which means it had no protection from immediate dismissal, and continued employment was always at the pleasure of the current commissioner of agriculture. My services were continued by Commissioner Richie Farmer upon his election in 2004. On January 3rd, 2012 I was informed by letter that my services as the Kentucky State Apiarist were no longer required by the newly elected commissioner (who had taken office the day before).

*My future plans?*
My long term professional plans are not yet formulated and I’m not in any rush to seek future employment. However, I will continue, as much as possible, to provide information and assistance to beekeepers, especially Kentucky beekeepers - hence this newsletter. I always said that I had a great job, spending most of my work days talking with beekeepers on the telephone and via email, writing beekeeping articles, working one on one with beekeepers in their apiaries and attending beekeeping meetings. I had always hoped that upon retirement I could keep on doing many of the parts of the job that I most enjoyed. I still have that desire, so I will continue to produce a beekeeping newsletter, perhaps even on a more regular schedule than I did as state apiarist. After all, I just eliminated a two hour commute to and from the office. At this time I’m not sure what I will call the new newsletter, so watch for a new name on the next edition. (More on my email list below). I also have plans to create a NEW beekeeping information webpage which will contain even more information than my old webpage at KDA (I‘ll let you know when this webpage goes up, hopefully SOON, via email). Until the new webpage goes up I will use the KY State Beekeepers Assoc. webpage to keep beekeepers informed on upcoming beekeeping events, including the schools. Beekeepers can continue to ask me questions and request information at my new email address at [email protected]. I hope you use this email address as you have my KDA email address in the past. I do plan to attend and speak at all of the 2012 beekeeping schools, as I have in the past, and hope to see many of you there. So I’m not gone, I’m just starting my reorientation flights!


*To have THIS NEW NEWSLETTER sent directly to you!*
If you received this newsletter directly from [email protected], then I already have your email address and have tentatively added you to my new newsletter email list. If someone has forwarded you this issue of my new newsletter and you would like to have future issues emailed directly to you, send me an email to the above email address. I organize my email list by name, so PLEASE sign your email list request with first and last name. Also, if you are a Kentucky beekeeper, I very much appreciate knowing where you live so I can pass along regional beekeeping information from time to time (such as local beekeeping meetings and activities), so PLEASE let me know the town where you reside or get your mail. (Any other information is optional, but I do enjoy knowing something about your beekeeping experience and just more about you). If you are not from Kentucky I need only your full name and home state; any other information is optional. (If you are not interested in receiving future emails from me also just let me know via email.)

Note: A version of this newsletter more suitable for printing (Word or Adobe document) is available upon request. And I don’t mind if you make copies and distribute this newsletter. 

Keep those smokers lit and your bee veils on! 

Phil Craft, Kentucky State Apiarist, retired 
PO Box 259
Wilmore, KY 40390

Email [email protected]

Kentucky State Beekeepers Association webpage: http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry about the double post. The first click didn't seem to post and strange things happened to my computer so I clicked again and you'll can see the results.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

I really hated to find out it was a forced retirement due to Commissioner changes. I fired off a "congratulation's on your retirement" email before I read the whole newsletter. It's a shame because Phil was always so nice to talk to and so helpful. I have emailed him on several occasions and he always took the time to respond and give good advice. It was always one of my highlights going to the State Fair and going to the honey exhibit and look up Phil to chat about beekeeping. My best wishes to him. Maybe we will have him back after the next eleciton...who knows maybe he will run for commissioner!

Meanwhile where does that leave beekeepers wanting to export bees or move them out of state? Will we have a state inspector? Can we get a health certificate to ship out of state?

Tim Goodin
Ballard County


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

timgoodin said:


> Meanwhile where does that leave beekeepers wanting to export bees or move them out of state? Will we have a state inspector? Can we get a health certificate to ship out of state?


Seems like you should be firing off those questions to your new Ag Commissioner.


----------



## Dodgerdoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Tim, I had those same questions when I got the email. You would think that with Kelleys and Dadant being in KY we might have a more of a bee lobby. But if I want to move bees from my old yard in KY to my new one in IN, how can I fill out the application without an inspection. There definitely wasn't much of a choice for commissioner this past election. The main problem is, we all got spoiled when Billy Ray Smith was commissioner through the 90s and since then, we've just gotten people that are looking for a state position to further their own political carreers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Call the Ag Dept in the state you are going to and make arrangements to have them inspected when you get there. They might just say "Thanks. Now that we know where they are we will get to them sometime next season." Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it. You are a responsible beekeeper after all, right?


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Dodgerdoob,
you are exactly correct. Billy Ray was one of the best ever. I knew him personally, great person. Since the office has almost been nonexistant.

I would like to encourage everyone who knew Phil Craft or had any dealings with him to either call or email James Comer and relay your feelings to him about the forced retirement. His office answered when I called, and I was given a voice box of Holly so I left a message that Mr. Craft was a very good state employee. I reccomended that they rehire him or replace him with someone of equal competance. Comers phone # is 502-573-0450. His email is [email protected] 
I also have spoken to Shaun Burgess @ Kelleys and they are going to get involved somewhat in helping to make sure the office is not abolished. I also spoke with Dadant in Frankfort and they are likewise involved. Politicians only listen to numbers of voices. So if you want to help get involved.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Bumping this back to the front page. Please read and consider trying to influence James Comers descision on this matter. As before, but differient wording, "The squeaky wheel gets the grease."
Brent Cook


----------



## fleur-de-bee (Aug 10, 2011)

Just released article re: status of KY State Apiarist from WFPL, Louisville's public radio news station

http://www.wfpl.org/2012/01/17/state-beekeeper-fired-comer-plans-new-direction-for-office/


State Beekeeper Fired; Comer Plans ‘New Direction’ for Office

by Erica Peterson on January 17, 2012


Agriculture Commissioner James Comer is not eliminating Kentucky’s beekeeping program, even though he fired the state’s honeybee expert last week.

State apiarist Phil Craft held his position for 12 years, under both Democratic and Republican commissioners. When Agriculture Commissioner James Comer took office, he laid off 16 of the office’s political appointees, including Craft.

Comer’s office says Kentucky isn’t eliminating the state’s beekeeping program—he just wants to appoint his own people to positions. But the dismissal of an experienced, nationally recognized and admired apiarist is raising eyebrows in the agricultural community. It also has people asking why the state beekeeper is a politically-appointed position.

As apiarist, Craft helped beekeepers around the state raise bees and keep them healthy. Apiculture researcher Tom Webster says Craft was great at his job.

“I was involved in the interviews for that position and I recommended that Phil get the job because he had the attitude and the energy and the background and everything, so I was very happy that he did step in,” Webster said. “And he really made beekeeping a whole lot better in the state, because he was involved in a lot of outreach, pest identification…”

Craft himself doesn’t know why his former position is a political one.

“I wasn’t one of the typical political hires,” he said. “I always considered myself an agricultural specialist. I went through an interview process with about eight candidates, including apiary people from other states.”

Craft estimates there are anywhere from 3,000 to 5,000 beekeepers in Kentucky. Besides producing honey, the insects are responsible for pollinating flowers and crops in the state.

Phone calls to the agriculture departments of Kentucky’s neighboring states reveal that none of their honeybee programs are led by political appointees.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Hmm... wonder if the Ag Comm has a good beekeeping buddy that needs a job... could be... worth watching.

Don't know what they pay Chief Beekeepers in KY, but here in NC it is not too attractive. According the State of NC... the Chief Apiarist was paid 42,000 bucks in 2011. It is also listed as a full time job. That sounds extremely low given the skills necessary!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

In my opinion it will be hard to find anyone as dedicated to his job in state goverment. I might be wrong but I will watch and see. As a democrat I voted for and supported James Comer, but I doubt that he will get that from me in 2015, just because of this obvious political move without beekeepers best interest at heart. He is prepping himself, and his carrer to run for higher offices, and he is already making bad political decisions. I hope he proves me wrong! I do have some influence over some votes other than just mine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

valleyman said:


> As a democrat....


 That might be the problem right there. 

But in post #21 above, you might want to fix the "e-mail link" as "www." is not a part of e-mail addresses, so the link is bad...........


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

dr.buzz said:


> That might be the problem right there.
> 
> But in post #21 above, you might want to fix the "e-mail link" as "www." is not a part of e-mail addresses, so the link is bad...........


Thanks dr.buzz. Yes he is a republican, but at the time he appeared to be the best of the two by far, and now has done made me regret it!
You're right about about the www., I never even thought about. So used to posting web sites it just came natural. James Comer's email address is: 
[email protected]


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to see this post as I didn't know about this. I read the article in the paper last week about Farmer and his girlfriend and some missing computers from the AG Dept that didn't get turned back in. I will be going to the Eastern KY Beekeeping School on Sat. 1/21 in Hazard KY. Don't know if Phil will be there or not, but I should be able to find out more about whats happening. I think its all political and I'm going to send an email to Comer and may even call his office. KY had a good bee keeping program, through grants my neighbor got half of the money back that he spent last year on bees and I had plans on applying for a grant this year.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is what I sent:


_Mr. Comer,

I am a small beekeeper living in Missouri (just south of St. Louis), and am a board member of the Eastern Missouri Beekeepers Association and a member of the Missouri Beekeeping Association. Even this far away, I had gotten to know Phil Craft over the last couple of years. I subscribe to his newsletter, have corresponded with him regarding mutual problems and challenges, and have even written to my own state's administration using Phil as an example of what we need in our Missouri agricultural department. I have travelled to Kentucky to hear him speak, and enjoyed hosting him (at our expense) at an EMBA meeting last year.

Phil was a valued resource to all beekeepers, not just in Kentucky, and was an ambassador for his office and his state.

I know just a bit about what is rumored to have transpired in the Kentucky Agricultural Commssioner's office prior to your taking control, and I certainly cannot fault your political desire to "clean house" upon assuming office. As a lifelong Conservative who has been consistently vocal about reducing the size of government, I can also empathize with a potential cost-cutting associated with the elimination of Mr Craft's position. Beekeeping has a large impact on our economy, and the pollination performed by these "domesticated" insects has a measurable and dramatic impact on the quantity and quality of virtually all of our agricultural plant and food products, and thereby on our economy. As the number of diseases, pests, and pesticides threatening bees increases, and the number of inexperienced hobbyist beekeepers grows, stewardship of our efforts becomes an even greater necessity. 

I'd ask that if you have not done so already, please give some careful deliberation and evaluation to both the tangible and intangible contributions of Kentucky State Apiarist, and either reappoint Phil or replace him with someone who is, at a minimum, similarly competent and driven to serve his fellow beekeepers, his community, and his state. Surely there are other positions that are dead weight and should be eliminated before having had to take this dramatically negative step during your first week in office. If you fill the State Apiarist position with your own new appointee, please do all of us a favor and at least properly vet your candidates... bees are equipped with excellent senses and beekeepers can smell BS pretty well also.

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,

Ralph L Samples IV_
(followed by my address and contact information)


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice letter Ralph, I emailed him also and here is the reply I got from Mr. Comer.........

"We will be naming a new beekeeper in a few days that will be a significant improvement over craft. Thanks for your message."

thats all he said, so I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>"We will be naming a new beekeeper in a few days that will be a significant improvement over craft."

I have trouble imagining any improvement, let along a "significant improvement"...


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

wheeler88 said:


> "We will be naming a new beekeeper in a few days that will be a significant improvement over craft.


That is a very bold statement.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

wheeler88 said:


> Nice letter Ralph, I emailed him also and here is the reply I got from Mr. Comer.....


You got a reply? I sent a letter similar to Ralph's but didn't receive any acknowledgement or reply. 



> significant improvement over Craft


That's a very dismissive attitude toward Mr. Craft, from someone who probably knows nothing about Phil.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wheeler88 said:


> here is the reply I got from Mr. Comer.........
> 
> "We will be naming a new beekeeper in a few days that will be a significant improvement over craft. Thanks for your message."


I have no dog in this hunt, but, if that is a direct quote, I would say that the person who wrote that response isn't qualified to evaluate potential candidates. Whereas, in my opinion, someone w/ a strong beekeeping background should be hired as State Apiarist, no matter the State, saying a new beekeeper instead of a new State Apiarist tells me the person doing the hiring doesn't know the difference.

There are plenty of excellent and knowledgable beekeepers who have no business being State Apiarists.

It will be interesting to see who y'all get. Best wishes that you get the right person. Maybe, if y'all push hard enuf, it will be Mr. Craft.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I recieved an answer from James Comer the new Ag Commissioner. He wasn't so bold and and acknowledge that he had recieved several hateful emails regarding his decision. His answer to me was that it will be interesting what the audit shows. He ordered an audit of the office soon after taking office, which was a wise move. If Phil Craft was abusing the office (which I doubt) in any way it would justify him being replaced. Not saying Mr. Craft was one of them, but the abuse seemed to be the norm under our former Republican Commssioner Ritchie Farmer. I asked Mr. Comer in return to inform the state of any abuse from the State Apiarist office under Mr. Craft. It will certainly be interesting. I feel sorry for whomever he appoints as he has some huge shoes to fill, and will be highly scrutinized.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

"We will be naming a new beekeeper in a few days that will be a significant improvement over craft. Thanks for your message."

That is a copy/paste of the reply from Comer. I also tought is was a bold statement, how can you get a 'significant improvement' when you already have one of the best. My email to Comer was in no way hateful, I can forward a copy of the entire email if anybody wants it.....


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I suspect that there is a lot more to this story than meets the eye. It will be interesting to see how it all shakes out.I've met Phil several times and heard him speak numerous times and it would certainly not be very easy to fill his shoes. I have met Mr Comer briefly a couple of times and he seemed pretty level headed so I would love to hear the logic behind this decision. I certainly agree with his decision to ask for an audit of his department because of some of the things that Mr Farmer did in the previous term.Since Mr Comer is a republican and the state auditor is a democrat you can bet that the audit will be pretty thorough and I applaud the fact that he chose to do so. That way he will be starting his term with a clean slate.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Update on Phil Craft…

I attended the Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School yesterday Saturday 1/21/12 and got to attend one of classes on varroa mites that Phil was teaching, on his own time. I got to talk to Phil after the class and he told me to tell everyone that he wasn’t going anywhere. He is setting up a web site that should be up shortly and would email everyone on his email list the site address. He also stated if anyone needed any help feel free to contact him by email [email protected] or give him a call and he would get back to you. We had a nice conversation and it was good to hear that he will still be available to us beekeepers when we need help….

Matt Noble.....


----------



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Due to my job I will not get into the politics of this decision. Phil was an employee of the Ky Dept. of Ag not the University of KY or Ky State University, both Land Grant Instutitions. His position was a non-merit which means in KY State Govt. they serve at the will of the Commissioner. 

By the way my e-mail to the Commissioner was not answerd either. All I asked was "what his plans were for the position".

Just to show everyone what a person Phil is, he is honoring his committments to the Bee Schools that he had already committed to. How many people would do that?????


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

beekeeper1,
That is correct Phil will be at the Allen Co. Ky bee school today 2/4/12. I intend to tell him how much I appreciate him and wish him the best. I sure would like for him to get his job back, Which could happen. If the auditor doesn't find any improprieties I would like to believe it to be possible. But, the audit will take as much as 6 months and I feel like Phil will be grabbed up by someone who appreciates his talents before that.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

beekeeper1 said:


> Due to my job I will not get into the politics of this decision.


Which part of your post are we suppose to believe?


----------



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Acebird, you need to believe 100% of it. Of course you do not have to believe any of it, your choice. Not my problem, I can lay my head on my pillow at night and know what I posted was 100% true.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

just a partial update to this story: it appears the AUDIT decision was well founded as the outgoing commisioner has seen the writing on the wall and voluntarily RETURNED a group of 6 or 7 new hunting rifles.a refrigerator, and numerous computers. as a interesting aside, the outgoing commsioner is apparently the first in generations to file a claim for UNEMPLOYMENT BENEFITS after losing the election-claim denied because it is specifically stated in KY law that elected officials are not elligable.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Smart decision by the new commisioner to cover his butt. Both he and the previous commisioner are Republicans and anybody who knows Kentucky politics knows that everything that they do will be put under a microscope.Best to have an audit and start off clean than to carry someone elses baggage to an untimely demise.Farmer apparently brought lots of baggage,hiring his girlfriend and the above mentioned things might just be the least of it. I'm real sorry that Phil was caught in the fallout of this because I'm sure he did nothing at all.Just a political move.I hope he will get the job back but after seeing what it paid and finding out what other cost cuts are going to happen,I dont know if he would want the job back.Bad part is I voted for Farmer and thought he was better than that. I also voted for the new commisioner and I feel at least he has some integrity.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I emailed Phil to receive his newsletter. Might be a good show of support for him to have people wanting his newsletter. No idea of the politics of the position. While I agree with many of the posts on big government but, hate to see a good guy let go.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

well i live in south carolina and we have stink bugs here so i know what one smells like.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

So, do you get a new guy yet? Is he any good?


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

oblib said:


> So, do you get a new guy yet? Is he any good?


Do you know politicians? If so 2 1/2 months later the LIE that he was going to replace him, is still a LIE!!!! Regardless of his good looks and schick demeanor, James Comer is still a carrer politician, and a typical LIAR!! Someone posted that he hated to see downsizing in Goverment, this is not downsizing. It leaves us without a person to inspect our nucs and packages to make them legal to sell. It leaves us without any state help with our problems with our bees. It is not downsizing. It is unadulterated abandoment!!!!!!!
I personally recieved an email from James Comer himself assuring me that he would fill the office with much better than Phil. I WILL NEVER vote for him again!!
I'm hoping that he makes me eat my keystrokes.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Valleyman...You are right. Many of the U.S. Dept of Agriculture/Kentucky Alternative Crops, cost share programs, state that live bees and used equipment must be inspected to qualify for the cost share. I don't know that it is ever enforced, but, we still need the position filled to have the annual inspection. If they enforce this provision, technically, my inspection would expire in July. I wish they would hire Phil back, but, I was told recently that he wasn't wanting to come back.

I recommend that everyone continue to contact Mr Comer's office and pressure them to fill this position. We need this position filled.

cchoganjr


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> We need this position filled.


It might take someone filing a lawsuit to get some kind of action.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

:update: 
I can't get it to copy and paste from the announcement that is on facebook so I will just report it here.

James Comer, Ky Ag Commisioner, has appointed Sean Burgess as our State Apiarist. For any that don't already know he is the husband of Jane Burgess the CEO of Walter Kelley Co in Clarkson, Ky. (Grayson County). I see this as good move as in my opinion we will not lose any help or knowledge for the betterment of our bees. Sean has taught several classes on beekeeping, and has helped me personally on several occasions. While Phil Craft may have more/longer experience than Sean, Sean has made an effort over the last years to learn as much as he can about bees and beekeeping. :applause:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So you prefer some one who "has made an effort over the last years to learn as much as he can about bees and beekeeping" over someone w/ years of experience? What sort of learning has Sean Burgess been doing? Hands on? Reading? College classes? Working for a Commercial Beekeeper?


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Mark 
I'm not saying Sean is better, I'm saying that I, and I assume many others were worried that we were even going to get anyone. Sean has had lots of hands on over the past few years as well as studying. He has been a full time managing employee of Kelley Co. One of his jobs was in the care and development of bees. It is just very relieving to know that we now have someone who is capable.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm glad you are happy. May he fulfill your needs and expectations.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

sqkcrk...I have known Sean for a few years now and the answer to your question is, All Of the Above.

He has tremendous hands on experience at The Walter T. Kelly Company and their facilities. 

Phil Craft is a very good friend also, but, he was not coming back. There was concern that the position might not be filled at all. 

I wish Sean the best. Look forward to working with him.

cchoganjr


----------

